# Fancy Pigeon Needs Home in Portland, Oregon



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello all!!

I am adopting out a pigeon I rescued a few years ago due to an unexpected move. I believe it is a female and she is very quiet and loving. She would be a great mate if you have a lonely male you would like to pair her with. She is a retired racing pigeon and had an injured wing so she can fly but not pefect. I am located in Portland, OR and would be willing to meet up if you're within reasonable distance. Please note, I will only release this bird to a good home. 

Please see attached picture and contact me with any questions. 

Thanks!!


----------



## owl&squirrel (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello!

My name's Allyson and I live in Olympia, Washington. I'm very interested in your pigeon! Would there be any re-homing fee?


----------



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello Allyson!!

I don't have much time to deal with the adoption process so I'm going to be leaving Oreo with the Avian Medical Center in Lake Oswego, Oregon and they are going to adopt him out for me. If you're interested, I believe they accept donations. Here is their website:
http://www.avianmedicalcenter.net/


----------

